# Nature's Garden review - Add yours!



## Sunny

Edited to add: I'm not going to change anything I originally said but will add LOTS of edits because things have changed after a very long cure .. obviously!



I got my order this week and wanted to give some reviews of what I thought so far! I will add more as I go along.
All of my soaps will be CP unless I mention otherwise.


*Orange Clove* - No A, may have discolored a little bit because it's very brown and was colored with orange. The fragrance is not orange clove, it smells like a spiced cake, the family is calling it "carrot cake." I don't recommend it.

ETA: I wanted to add that I used .5 oz ppo and it is still a very strong fragrance.
It took many weeks and many sniffs but I have to say the Orange Clove has grown on me. While I still think it smells a little cake-ish, I definitely would recommend it... but it took lots of time to mellow out before I liked it. (it is a little over 3 months old now)

*Buttercream* - very creamy and good, kinda vanilla-y, what I would expect a buttercream to smell like. Very sweet. It turned daaark brown like chocolate because of the vanilla in it. No acceleration though. I do like the scent a lot and would recommend.

ETA: I take it back! lol. Still a very dark chocolate brown and the fragrance now smells a little "cheap." I don't like it personally and wouldn't recommend, it's more of a sweet vanilla dollar store smell.

*Chai Tea* - At the one week mark, the fragrance is bad. Gross and not what I was expecting. It's not a creamy smell at all, it's perfumey and a little spicey but not what I would prefer. No A and very very little D, it was almost a white bar but after a week has barely changed to a little bit of tan. Will update later about the fragrance of the soap if it changes.

ETA: I still really hate this FO. Barely discolored at all though.

*Vanilla Bean* - Extremely strong fragrance, max use 5% but I used at 2% or less and it's very, very strong. May use less next time. No A, after a couple of weeks it has turned almost a chocolate brown. 
I can't say that it reminds me of the BBW scent but the moment I smelled it I knew what it was - there was this VS perfume I used to wear (now discontinued) called Sugar Candy and it is EXACTLY that. Very strong vanilla scent and very sweet. Recommended.

ETA: Still very strong and very sweet, I don't like it as much anymore because of the sweetness. It's a little overwhelming. I would still recommend it.

*NG Vanilla Lavender Type* - Wonderful! Everyone has loved this, it smells exactly like the Lavender Vanilla & Comfort Febreze. It does discolor a little but I made a CP goat milk soap with purple pop mica and after a month they are holding onto their color (though it has darkened).
I did CP and HP and both did well.

*Coconut Cabana* - Faded after about a week, did not discolor at all, it's 3 1/2 months old now and there is just a HINT of a powdery fragrance there. I used .5 oz ppo - I have read it is common for coconut FOs to fade.

*Tropical Blast* - Watermelon bubblegum fragrance for sure. It's really strong and not my personal favorite but everyone I've given it to seems to like it, it really has a presence. Did not discolor!


*Fresh Fruit Slices* - No updates yet! I tried to make this one and forgot to add the FO to my batch *facepalm* 


*Ugly Fruit* - A very nice citrus flavor, a little bit orangey but definitely has its own twist. Used on its own and mixed with tea tree (for a "tea tree citrus") and I like it, but probably wouldn't keep it in my "line" (if I had one). Did not discolor.

*Sea Salt Caramels* - No A, discolored to a nice caramel color. The smell is really wonderful and makes my mouth water, after a couple of weeks curing I can really smell the sea salt as well. Recommended.

ETA: The smell was great at first, unfortunately now there is something about it that I just don't like - maybe I didn't use enough FO

*Laundromat* - Got this one for my husband and he completely loves it. Smells exactly like classic fabric softener and is a very strong FO. I used it at 5%, as I said, very strong and did not discolor.


----------



## dagmar88

I'm glad you like the sea salt caramel! After a few days of curing I did get a more salty scent; and it has now discolored to a light caramel color.


----------



## Lazy Bone

I have used two NG fragrance oils:

Blueberrry Muffin - out of the bottle this smells awesome. Just like a fresh blueberry muffin. But the scent fades fast. I have one week left for my CP soap to cure and the scent is completely gone. It also discolors... not in a pleasant way. 

and

Butt Naked - I love this scent. It smells awesome and seems to hold up really well in CP. I still have a few weeks to go before I can try it though.


----------



## Northland Naturals

i have been using NG FO almost exclusively and i have to say, white tea and ginger is AMAZING.  winter garden is nice if you want something that smells exactly like irish spring, and black raspberry vanilla has been awesome too!


----------



## Lazy Bone

Bumping this thread.... Just wondering if Tasha tried any of the other FO yet?


----------



## Sunny

Okay - bumping myself now as well, for updates! in case anyone is interested!


----------



## honor435

lazy, your "butt naked" will discolor, but I do also like it, I call it bare naked though! no soaps with the name butt, lol.


----------



## Sunny

honor435 said:
			
		

> lazy, your "butt naked" will discolor, but I do also like it, I call it bare naked though! no soaps with the name butt, lol.




I gotta say, I also hate the name Monkey Farts. I wouldn't want to buy or sell a "butt" or "fart" soap. even if it does smell like fruit.


----------



## carebear

tasha said:
			
		

> honor435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lazy, your "butt naked" will discolor, but I do also like it, I call it bare naked though! no soaps with the name butt, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say, I also hate the name Monkey Farts. I wouldn't want to buy or sell a "butt" or "fart" soap. even if it does smell like fruit.
Click to expand...

ditto


----------



## Mandarin

> I gotta say, I also hate the name Monkey Farts. I wouldn't want to buy or sell a "butt" or "fart" soap. even if it does smell like fruit.



I agree, but for me I do not want ANY product that I carry associated with the word "fart" or "butt" in it, be it amusing or not to the customer.


----------



## honor435

ok, i just got my ng order!
I will also try and put my thoughts on here. If thats ok?

almond macaroon- oh my gosh, if you like almond this is very nice, ok smells like alcohol, weird.

angel- very nice, discolors to med brown, im going to try td next time.

honey vanilla love dust- strong honey smell. less vanilla than honey, but smells so good you want to eat it! I may use this one in lotion? IT smells like coffee, not what I thought!

hydrangea- i dont usually like florals, but this smells nice.

warm vanilla sugar, i havent used this brand, it does smell just like b&b.
Soaped it, very nice, used td, so it didnt go brown.

satsuma- wow, very fruity, think its going to be nice, what color should I make it? bright orange?


----------



## lauramw71

honor, 
I got a satsuma body butter in a swap and it's a gorgeous pale orange/peach color.  Looks great with the smell!!!


----------



## Sunny

honor435 said:
			
		

> ok, i just got my ng order!
> I will also try and put my thoughts on here. If thats ok?



yes, I hope everyone will add to this!


I'm thinking some orange color for the satsuma, body shop has a satsuma lotion that's really light orange, looks good. Maybe you could do light orange/bright orange swirled loaf?


----------



## honor435

ok,i put honey vanilla dust in lotion, it has a coffee smell? not sure i like that.


----------



## NancyRogers

Did the hydrangea accelerate trace?  I'm thinking of ordering this, but wasn't sure if I should HP or CP.  Did it give you any trouble?  What at about discoloration.  I wouldn't think so, but since you soaped it let me know.


----------



## Lazy Bone

Lazy Bone said:
			
		

> I have used two NG fragrance oils:
> 
> Blueberrry Muffin - out of the bottle this smells awesome. Just like a fresh blueberry muffin. But the scent fades fast. I have one week left for my CP soap to cure and the scent is completely gone. It also discolors... not in a pleasant way.
> 
> and
> 
> Butt Naked - I love this scent. It smells awesome and seems to hold up really well in CP. I still have a few weeks to go before I can try it though.



Butt Naked was a disapointment in the end. The scent became less fruity and more purfumey and it really discolored my soap.

I just placed another order with NG and because you all seem to rave about the Sea Salt Caramels I did add that to my list. I also ordered Bamboo and white grapefruit and Indian Sandalwood. I can't wait to get them in the mail!


----------



## honor435

nancy i havent soaped hydrangea yet, sorry.


----------



## krissy

i bought* Cotton Candy* from them.
it smells just like strawberries and Vanilla. the site says there is 0% vanilla but it discolored to a dark tan (similar to OMH) and 3 weeks into the cure, the scent has disappeared. i can't smell a thing. i used 1oz per lb.
i will use this for a lotion or perfume because the smell is great. i am hoping the smell in the soap comes back...


----------



## Deda

Last year I made some MP soaps for as a special fundraiser for a local school.

The school admins wanted a candy theme, so I did Cotton Candy, Candy Corn, Bubble Gum and Watermelon.

They all smelled great, a little cloying - but hey - it was candy.

I personally love the Australian Bamboo Grass. It's light and fresh and soaps beautifully.

The 1 lb bottles are $1.00 off if you buy at least 5.  So today I decided to try a few new ones from NG, in addition to ABG I got Acai Berry, Harvest Moon, Victorian Rose and Apple Jack & Peel.

Anybody tried any of these?


----------



## Lazy Bone

> I just placed another order with NG and because you all seem to rave about the Sea Salt Caramels I did add that to my list. I also ordered Bamboo and white grapefruit and Indian Sandalwood. I can't wait to get them in the mail!



Indian Sandalwood - Does not really smell like true sandalwood. This is a strong scent and comes off as being very masculine. I'm not sure if I like it. Maybe the smell will get better as the soap cures. No discoloration... yet.

Bamboo and White Grapefruit - OMG! I really like this FO! You can really smell the grapefruit. Light, Fresh and Energizing! I keep smelling the soap I made with it. 4 weeks is going to be torture!


----------



## PrairieCraft

Ordered a bunch of 1oz bottles to sample.  This is where I found the FO I need for the nostalgia swap and figured may as well try a few things.  The selection at NG is huge and wonderful and I think this will be my favorite place to buy FOs.  Wasn't even able to get a fraction of the FOs that I really want to try.

BTW my DH thinks I need to change my forum name to Spoiled Soaper  (he is supporting my habit)

This is my OOB review, will come through later and add after soaping review.

*FRESH OUTDOORS*-  Great scent,not perfumey at all, reminds me of the scent that clothes dried on the line pick up.  Slightly earthy/grassy.

*MONEY*-  Couldn't resist!  Does resemble crisp new bills with a clean scent.

*BAMBOO HEMP*-  Nice, fresh and green very slightly sweet. Like.

*TWILIGHT IN THE WOODS*-  Love, love.  Like candy but not too sweet.  Seems like this one might be a little stronger than the one from Peak, but then it could be that I can't keep my nose out of it.

*SWEETGRASS*-  Not an overpowering green smell like some of the grass FOs.  Has a bit of a clean cotton smell to it.

*BLUE AGAVE*-  Smells like fabric softener, not sure which one, original downy maybe?  I like it.

*GREEN IRISH TWEED*-  Had to try this after reading all the good reviews.  Great scent, manly but unisex.

*BOSTON TEA PARTY*-  Tea lover here, they did a really good job with this one.  It reminds me of something but I'm drawing a blank, will get back to you.  Like a lot.

*CANNABIS FLOWER*-  Smells a little like plastic and maybe a bit like cannabis if you smell hard and ignore the plastic odor.

*MUSCADINE*-  My grandfather grows muscadine and makes homemade wine.  One of my best childhood memories is reading in between the vines growing up.  This has nothing of the earthy muscadine scent just grape, very sweet like candy.  Don't like.

*GREEN APPLE EXPLOSION*-  Just what it says, too much like candy for my taste.

*FRESH PEAR*-  Kind of light almost more like apple.  Will try a different pear next time.

*FRESH PEACH*-  Amazing, can't imagine peach getting much better.  It is very sweet smelling though.

*MERLOT WINE*-  Smells like black cherry to me.  If anyone knows of a good wine FO let me know this is the second negative.

*LEMON POPPYSEED*-  Not much lemon at all more of a vanilla cake smell.  Might be better in soap but probably won't ever order more of this.

*CINNAMON STICKS*-  Smells almost exactly like my cinnamon EO, straight cinnamon.  If it comes out good in the soap I will probably use this instead of the more expensive EO.

*O.M.&H.*-  Like Peaks better.

*KUDZU*-  Like some sort of strange flower.  Only a little sweet and not  perfumey.  Not really sure about this one.

*WILD WILD WEST*-  Definitely smell the leather, a little like new car scent.  Not sure what I will do with this.

*FRESH BREWED COFFEE(world's best)*-  Strong and straightforward but just like all the other coffee FOs out there.  I guess no one really has this scent down pat.


----------

